# kilo brambor, kilo pomerančů



## Imissmycat

Dobrý den!

Mám rada češtinu a mluvím trochu. Mám vám dvě otazky, prosím:
1, xxx
2, Proč je "kilo brambor"  a "kilo pomeračů" je také ok?

Děkuji moc!


----------



## Bartalmission

xxx

Je naprosto správně kilo brambor a kilo pomerančů, 
protože jde o skloňování podstatného jména v množném čísle : 
brambory, pomeranče,
2. pád (genitiv) se tvoří otázkou : Koho, čeho,

v tomto případě 1 kg (kilo) čeho ? 
Buď tedy brambor, nebo pomerančů.


----------



## Imissmycat

Díky, myslím že "brambor"genitiv pád v množném čisle je také "brambor". To je správě?


----------



## werrr

Imissmycat said:


> Díky, myslím že "brambor"genitiv pád v množném čisle je také "brambor". To je správě?


Čeština má dva standardní tvary, ženský tvar „brambora“ (vzor žena) a mužský tvar „brambor“ (vzor hrad).

V prvním případě je „brambor“ pouze genitivem množného čísla, v druhém případě je to nominativ nebo akuzativ jednotného čísla.

„Kilo brambor“ odpovídá prvnímu případu.


----------



## winpoj

Jen bych dodal, že ženský rod je u brambor/ů myslím obvyklejší. A rozhodně v obchodě se říká "kilo brambor". Alespoň jsem "kilo bramborů" ještě neslyšel.


----------



## Bartalmission

Myslím, že není co dodat. 
Singulární tvar brambor (jeden brambor) se krajově používá opravdu v případech jako "přidal bych si jeden brambor", což je možná lepší než "přidal bych si jednu bramboru".
Pro zajímavost bych dodal, že pro brambory jako rozšířenou základní složku potravy jsou v různých nářečích obvykle používány i názvy jako "kobzole", ale na Hané třeba i "zemský" a v jednom moravském regionu jsem byl zaskočen skutečností, že bramborům říkali "jabka", což jsem považoval za matení pojmů...


----------



## Imissmycat

Přestože nehledám tu "brambora" ve slovníku. díky vám všeho


----------

